# "Dog Years"



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Just saw this on IFC and thought some of you would enjoy it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZR17rlXNWw


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Ahhh. . .that was a neat video. I love the dog's take on the what to us is a regular week, but to him it's an indeterminate stretch of time in their tumultuous relationship. The owner is gone(at work) but after awhile(the weekend comes) things are great again with lots of walks and playtime all day.


----------

